# My horse. (very picture heavy)



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

This is my horse Starlight. (Star for short, original huh? lol) When I first got her she was bone thin. This picture is from the day I got her.










A couple weeks later of careful feeding.










She did colic once, months after we got her. We never did find the exact reason why she did. You can still kind of tell she's slightly bloated in this picture.










Couple weeks after that.









And now. 


























Here's my sister with her. (my sister is only 5')










And me with my baby. 










Sorry for all the pictures.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What a fabulous job you did with your beautiful Starlight! What a stunning mare. She is beautiful - and I am sure she is thankful for everything you've done for her.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you so much! She is definitely thankful, and I'm thankful to have her. She's still slightly nervous of men and still a little ear shy. (if you can't tell she's missing parts of her ears and has a large scar on her forehead) But she's always been a pretty good girl.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You've done a great job of getting her back on her feet!
She is a beautiful mare, and very lucky to have found you!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

What a lucky girl Starlight is! Congrats on getting your hands on a such a lovely girl


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

gosh she has had a rough road, well done for taking such good care of her. Do you know what the cause of the scar and the bits of ear missing is?


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

I was told that the missing bits of her ears were from frostbite, and they said that they don't know where the scar came from. They bought her from an auction. I do give them credit though because they did pay to have the vet give her all her shots, wormed, and generally checked over before I took her. They just didn't take very good care of her before that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She looks so much better than when you go her eh! good work!


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you! I'm going to get a video of her tomorrow when I work with her. Until then anyone want to take a stab at what breed she is? She's a mix of something.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Good job!!!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. She looks awesome in comparison. Nice work.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats, you've done an exceptional job in bringing your beautiful mare to the great condition she's in now. Love the pic of you and your girl.
x


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice job. The colic must have been rough on both of you. Glad she is looking so happy now.

I've never heard of frostbite that bad on horse's ears. I suppose it's possible, but it'd have to be awfully, AWFULLY cold. Like about -40, windy, no shelter and no other horses for warmth. Or maybe with ill health -- as she obviously used to have. Regardless, those ears will always be her little specialty!


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you. Yes the colic freaked me out! I was so worried and paranoid. (okay so I still am) I just wish I'd known exactly what it was.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is a very pretty and a very lucky girl. You have worked wonders with her and she looks great. As for the frostbite damage, that could have happened the day she was foaled. It really doesn't have to be terribly cold, anywhere around zero with some wind. If you combine that with being foaled in a pasture with no shelter, you get cropped ears. We have calves being born all the time in winter that end up with cropped ears and tails from frostbite. She may always be headshy because her ears are probably pretty sensitive from the scar tissue and nerve damage. 

As far as guessing a breed, how old is she? She looks like a cross to me maybe a TB or QH cross. I don't know. Very pretty though and her ears and that scar give her appearance more personality.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you. She's three years old, and 14 hh.


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

So Cool! Are you riding her?


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

I can get on her and she doesn't care, but I can't actually ride her yet. I need to work with her more first. I'll get a picture in a few of me on her and the videos. (I had a video of her being lunged, but it got deleted grrrr)


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Here's the videos.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Sorry these next pictures look so bad, it was dark in there, I need to put new light bulbs in there.

































Do I look too big for her? I'm about 5'4" and 110 lbs.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_She's gorgeous, you did great with her. 
You don't look too big that it would cause any problems.  It's not like you're a very large heavy girl. 
_


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you. I just don't want to make her uncomfortable. And please excuse my horse-womanship (lol) I need a major refresher course.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

You have done a wonderful job bringing her around and you certainly look fine on her size wise. She looks very happy with her new home! I would offer a suggestion to move the nose piece up on the hack. It should be much higher up on her face. Where it's sitting now, when you put pressure on her reins you are putting pressure right above the the most sensitive part her nasal cavity plus it's sitting right on the soft tissue of the airway.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that in the pictures. I felt bad, because that's probably why she wasn't cooperating at all. Thank you.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, Starlight has a wonderful mommy! Great job with her weight-building and TLC! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks great under saddle, very relaxed. And you are definitely not too big for her. With some riding (when you start), she will bulk up a bit on muscle and she still has some growing to do also. She may end up shooting up another hand before she's through. She is a very pretty girl and you are doing great!


----------

